
ISP Frontier is failing so badly it won’t take questions from investors - Chazprime
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/08/isp-frontier-is-failing-so-badly-it-wont-take-questions-from-investors/
======
chovy
I've used them up in Northern California and they are terrible. My mom pays
$29/month for 100Kbps. I've called them three times and they flaked both times
sending somebody out to troubleshoot.

